# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My M-Drol Cycle Results

## LvnLfe08

Hey guys,
This is my first or second time posting but I have been around these boards trying to learn as much as possible for years. I am 20 years old, 5'11 and when I started my cycle I weighed 164 lbs. Some back information on me. I was a male bulimic for 7 years (the whole body perfection thing). I went into treatment on July 6th, 2007 for ninety days. When I checked into treatment I weighed 130 lbs and looked terrbile. I weighed as heavy as 230 pounds when I was younger. I have always been into working out for as long as I can remember (properly though, maybe 6 months). With help from a friend online, K.Biz, I was able to run a proper 4 week cycle of Mdrol. I had all the necessary support supplements as well as a PCT set up. I kept track of everything on my own and decided the information could possibly help someone else. I want to thank K.Biz for all his help online throughout this cycle.

Day One was December 7th and I weighed 164 pounds. I will give you a few basic lifts to give you an idea of what I was working with.

Dumbell Bench - I was doing 75 lb dumbells a max of 5 times. 
Dumbell Curls - Was doing 30 lb dumbells for 10 reps
Lat Pull Down - 160 x 5 was the most I ever did (good reps)
Straight Bar Curls - 75 x 7 - two sets - was my highest
Upright Rows - 100 x 6 was my highest
Dumbell Shoulder Press - 60 x 7 was my highest
Legs (dont laught never really lifted before until now)
- leg press was 300 x 5 was my highest
Squats (AHH!) - 135 x 10 my first time really doing them

After four weeks running it at 10 mg for the first few days, then bumped it up to 20 mg for 25 days remaining. My current weight is 180. I have no idea about BF, but my abs are finally starting to show a little. All of my lifts went up significantly. 

Dumbell Bench - I was doing 90 lb dumbells a max of 6 times. 
Dumbell Curls - Was doing 45 lb dumbells for 10 reps
Lat Pull Down - 185 x 8 was the most I ever did (good reps)
Straight Bar Curls - 90 x 8 
Upright Rows - 110 x 8 was my highest
Dumbell Shoulder Press - 65 x 8 was my highest
Leg Press - 360 x 8
Squats (AHH!) - 225 x 10 

I noticed my traps got a lot bigger as well as my lats. My girlfriend and friends all notice it mainly in my arms they say. No one knows I did Mdrol so they were shocked. Especially since they left school to go home for winter break and just came back and I was bigger. I had a hard time noticing myself get a lot bigger becuase I see myself everyday, but my gf says I got a lot bigger. 

I had no negative sides while on mdrol. My PCT started three days ago. I am taking all the proper support supplements, as well as Clomid and MyoGenX. I just thought I would share this for anyone else thinking about M-Drol.

I think that I could have gained more if I would have maybe eaten more. I tried eating a lot but it was definetly still a mental thing for me with my eating disorder. I would consume around 3000 cals a day which obviously wasn't enough. I ate extremely healthy. Usually boneless, skinless chicken breasts, a shit load of tuna, and a ton of oatmeal (old fashioned oats). I am happy with my gains and overall experience.

I again want to thank K. Biz becuase wihtout him I would have been so lost. HE spent a SHIT load of time helping me out- Appreciate it bro.

----------


## bcaasdirty

good stuff bro  :Smilie:

----------


## lilnardey

xxxx

----------


## achesr

awesome, nice to hear it worked for you...could you give me your stats once you are done with PCT ? it''d be nice to see how mcuh you keep.

----------


## LvnLfe08

Yeah I for sure will - So far its been a week on the PCT and I have kept all of it so far.

----------


## LvnLfe08

Also thought I would let everyonek now that I am getting some slight acne on my shoulders and chest - i mean slight - but still I have never had acne ever so yeah i imagine it was that.

----------


## theI

how has the PCT been so far? have you kept most of your gains?

----------


## LvnLfe08

yeah I feel like I have kept most of my gains. I went on a little partying binge for a week when everyone got back to school - still hit the gym but the booze killed me. I am at like 175 so I lost a few pounds but my strength is the same. I actually continue to go up while going through my pct. 

On a side note, I got a botttle of M1T and I am super stoked to try that. I am gonna wait a few months, probably around summer - when I can focus on eating a ton of food throughout the day and no boozin.

----------


## theI

any chance we can get some after pics?

----------


## K.Biz

> Hey guys,
> This is my first or second time posting but I have been around these boards trying to learn as much as possible for years. I am 20 years old, 5'11 and when I started my cycle I weighed 164 lbs. Some back information on me. I was a male bulimic for 7 years (the whole body perfection thing). I went into treatment on July 6th, 2007 for ninety days. When I checked into treatment I weighed 130 lbs and looked terrbile. I weighed as heavy as 230 pounds when I was younger. I have always been into working out for as long as I can remember (properly though, maybe 6 months). With help from a friend online, K.Biz, I was able to run a proper 4 week cycle of Mdrol. I had all the necessary support supplements as well as a PCT set up. I kept track of everything on my own and decided the information could possibly help someone else. I want to thank K.Biz for all his help online throughout this cycle.
> 
> Day One was December 7th and I weighed 164 pounds. I will give you a few basic lifts to give you an idea of what I was working with.
> 
> Dumbell Bench - I was doing 75 lb dumbells a max of 5 times. 
> Dumbell Curls - Was doing 30 lb dumbells for 10 reps
> Lat Pull Down - 160 x 5 was the most I ever did (good reps)
> Straight Bar Curls - 75 x 7 - two sets - was my highest
> ...



Good sh*t bro, im glad i could help. Thats what im hear for, i no how had it was for me to jump into the prohormonal world myself and how much time it took me to collect all the info and put it all together, hence the sticky i wrote for all the new guys who want to start. I also had my fair share of veterans help me out (upstate, norotious mem) and of course #12 who ran cycles along side with me. well.... welcome to the dark side  :Big Grin:  and i hope your future cycles... if any... go as well as this one, im always here for info :AaGreen22:

----------


## number twelve

congrats bro, great gains, keep up your dedication throughout pct and youll keep up a lot of your gains!

----------


## number twelve

> Good sh*t bro, im glad i could help. Thats what im hear for, i no how had it was for me to jump into the prohormonal world myself and how much time it took me to collect all the info and put it all together, hence the sticky i wrote for all the new guys who want to start. I also had my fair share of veterans help me out (upstate, norotious mem) and *of course #12 who ran cycles along side with me*. well.... welcome to the dark side  and i hope your future cycles... if any... go as well as this one, im always here for info


thanks for the shout boo i <3 u



12

----------


## bcaasdirty

awwwww BIG group hug everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> awwwww BIG group hug everyone



 :Aagrouphug:  :Aagrouphug:  :Aagrouphug: 

 :Bbintheclub:

----------


## K.Biz

wow we are all so gay lol, and have all been here way to long apparently  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## roadapple

> wow we are all so gay lol, and have all been here way to long apparently


LMAO! :BbAily:  :Shrug:

----------


## geiger5

im thinking about running a cycle of mdrol myself. How does ur pct look? Also did u stack it with anything else or take it alone?

----------


## bton

> Hey guys,
> This is my first or second time posting but I have been around these boards trying to learn as much as possible for years. I am 20 years old, 5'11 and when I started my cycle I weighed 164 lbs. Some back information on me. I was a male bulimic for 7 years (the whole body perfection thing). I went into treatment on July 6th, 2007 for ninety days. When I checked into treatment I weighed 130 lbs and looked terrbile. I weighed as heavy as 230 pounds when I was younger. I have always been into working out for as long as I can remember (properly though, maybe 6 months). With help from a friend online, K.Biz, I was able to run a proper 4 week cycle of Mdrol. I had all the necessary support supplements as well as a PCT set up. I kept track of everything on my own and decided the information could possibly help someone else. I want to thank K.Biz for all his help online throughout this cycle.
> 
> Day One was December 7th and I weighed 164 pounds. I will give you a few basic lifts to give you an idea of what I was working with.
> 
> Dumbell Bench - I was doing 75 lb dumbells a max of 5 times. 
> Dumbell Curls - Was doing 30 lb dumbells for 10 reps
> Lat Pull Down - 160 x 5 was the most I ever did (good reps)
> Straight Bar Curls - 75 x 7 - two sets - was my highest
> ...


i have just recently turned 20 and weigh in at 169 and have been workin out heavily for about a year and a half. i have also read k-biz's article on the stack for m-drol. since your feedback seems great would you recommend this using also the supplements listed in the post?

----------


## DREW15

I just bought M Drol and i don't know if its the right pill or not? its grey/ white and a normal sized pill? can someone give me a description of it?

----------


## warchild

> I just bought M Drol and i don't know if its the right pill or not? its grey/ white and a normal sized pill? can someone give me a description of it?


mdrol comes in a whites capsule not a pill

----------


## CodyLee1337

Good job man good psot!

----------


## AndrewD54

I did a cycle of this stuff too, works great! put a hundred pounds on my max bench, and when I was in the gym I was always motivated. I felt like I could lift a truck... improvements almost every single workout. went from 180ish in weight to a high water mark of around 196. I had issues with aggression and hair thinning, but other than that it was great!

on a side note it TOTALLY DESTROYED my cardio. I wouldn't be tired so much as my calves would be so pumped after a mile it hurt to keep running/ walking

----------


## M302_Imola

It should be noted that this stuff is a rather harsh oral so liver care is recommended as well as not cycling it more than 4 weeks at a time. That being said, Mdrol is a great mass builder. It does have some nasty sides, such as cripling lower back pumps. In other words, do your research on this prohormone before you jump on it.

----------


## AndrewD54

yup, I can see that happening. also I can't be positive it was the M drol but I suspect it accelerated my baldness as well. hair definitely seemed thinner after 2 cycles of this, although I was already thinning so I can't be sure.

----------


## gearbox

I stopped worrying about my hair at 25, now 29 and the hair line is closing...haha great job on the progress lvnlif

----------


## RZGP

i saw some on ebay....fakes im asuming ???

----------


## AndrewD54

nope thats the real deal

----------


## shortandstout

I'm also about to run some m-drol but making sure i get the right support and pct. Ive read that taurine is good for back pumps but i'm not sure what support is right while on cycle. I'm planning on running Nolva or formadrol for pct. 

What is the usual on and post cycle run for the m-drol?

----------


## l2elapse

pics?

----------


## gearbox

anything that harsh on the liver get liver support and do not run for too long...

----------

